# what kind of bulb



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

What kind of light bulb do i need for a reef tank?
The tank is a 50 gallon 4 feet long and the bulb is around 41 inchs


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

what kind of light fixture?


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

its the one that came with the tank when you buy the tank i guess the stock fixture


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

If you want growth, go with 10k.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

what are you planning on keeping coral wise? a normal output light won't grom much of anything.


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

what kind would you suggest something that is easier to keep care of until later


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

how tall is the tank? what is the wattage of the bulb?


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

The tank is 24in long by 12.5 wide by 18 tall 
I dont have a bulb yet the thing is the bulb i need has to be 42inchs and i dont know if the stores around here have a 10k bulb that size


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Try this place http://www.naturallighting.com/web/shop.php. I purchased a T5 retro-fit kit from them. You might have to go with a 36".


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

can you post the link for the 36 inch light kit that you think that i should go with


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

http://www.naturallighting.com/web/shop.ph...ion=show_detail

Order the retro-fit kit when you call. It's very easy to convert.


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

how much will the whole kit cost around??


----------

